
Intelligent Invitations; Delivered via Text350+ Votes on Producthunt. AMA - SonnybyNight
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/fete-2
======
SonnybyNight
hey Guys, my company, Fête, was recently featured on Producthunt. Check it
out! It’s an intelligent invitations app on iOS that gets you 90% rsvp using
an SMS bot. Just in time for the holiday. You’ll notice that the UI is quite
unconventional, and the feature-set is also unlike other messaging/invitation
apps. I’d love to answer any questions our design and production process, as
well as specific questions about being featured on producthunt. or even making
the video! Thanks

